# Amavis won't start [SOLVED]

## audiodef

I recently restarted my server due to a kernel upgrade, and now I'm not getting mail. I haven't had to mess with it for a while so I'm not sure what I need to fix. This is tail -f /var/log/messages while sending a test mail from Yahoo to one of my mail accounts. 

```

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: SSL3 alert read:fatal:certificate unknown

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: SSL_accept:failed in SSLv3 read client key exchange A

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: SSL_accept error from sonic313-20.consmr.mail.gq1.yahoo.com[98.137.65.83]: 0

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: warning: TLS library problem: error:14094416:SSL routines:ssl3_read_bytes:sslv3 alert certificate unknown:s3_pkt.c:1498:SSL alert number 46:

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: lost connection after STARTTLS from sonic313-20.consmr.mail.gq1.yahoo.com[98.137.65.83]

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: disconnect from sonic313-20.consmr.mail.gq1.yahoo.com[98.137.65.83] ehlo=1 starttls=0/1 commands=1/2

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: connect from sonic313-20.consmr.mail.gq1.yahoo.com[98.137.65.83]

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postgrey[11954]: action=pass, reason=client whitelist, client_name=sonic313-20.consmr.mail.gq1.yahoo.com, client_address=98.137.65.83, sender=audiodef@yahoo.com, recipient=(LOCAL_ACCOUNT)

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: warning: 83.65.137.98.sbl.spamhaus.org: RBL lookup error: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=83.65.137.98.sbl.spamhaus.org type=A: Host not found, try again

Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: F014C538003E: client=sonic313-20.consmr.mail.gq1.yahoo.com[98.137.65.83]

Mar  6 17:36:49 serverdef postfix/cleanup[12541]: F014C538003E: message-id=<51735885.384535.1551893806503@mail.yahoo.com>

Mar  6 17:36:49 serverdef postfix/qmgr[11868]: F014C538003E: from=<audiodef@yahoo.com>, size=3051, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Mar  6 17:36:49 serverdef postfix/error[12542]: F014C538003E: to=<(LOCAL_ACCOUNT)>, relay=none, delay=0.78, delays=0.73/0.01/0/0.04, dsn=4.4.1, status=deferred (delivery temporarily suspended: connect to 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)

```

----------

## nativemad

Hi

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024: Connection refused)
> 
> 

 

Normally amavisd should be running on port 10024.

HTH, Cheers

----------

## Maitreya

It seems that the submission port on 10024 is not accessible (if you have amavis for that port, is that running?)

----------

## audiodef

```

$inet_socket_port = 10024;   # listen on this local TCP port(s)

```

It seems to be set for port 10024 already. 

Not sure if the following means something is wrong. I have tried re-emerging amavisd-new.

```

serverdef ~ # /etc/init.d/amavisd restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Stopping amavisd ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Starting amavisd ...                                                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

serverdef ~ # ps aux | grep amavisd

root     16189  0.0  0.0   8816   896 pts/0    S+   19:16   0:00 grep --colour=auto amavisd

```

I found this line commented out in main.cf, but uncommenting and restarting postfix didn't seem to help:

```

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

```

----------

## Maitreya

and 'netstat -ta | grep 10024' returns that something is listening?

----------

## audiodef

 *Maitreya wrote:*   

> and 'netstat -ta | grep 10024' returns that something is listening?

 

Nope, that command returns nothing.

No idea why this is happening:

```

serverdef ~ # /etc/init.d/amavisd status

 * status: crashed

```

----------

## audiodef

amavisd-new was also recently updated and not restarted until the server itself restarted. I'm wondering if I have to recompile other stuff to make this work.

----------

## guitou

Hello.

 *Quote:*   

>  Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: warning: 83.65.137.98.sbl.spamhaus.org: RBL lookup error: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=83.65.137.98.sbl.spamhaus.org type=A: Host not found, try again 

 

DNS issue?..

++

Gi)

----------

## audiodef

 *guitou wrote:*   

> Hello.
> 
>  *Quote:*    Mar  6 17:36:48 serverdef postfix/smtpd[12537]: warning: 83.65.137.98.sbl.spamhaus.org: RBL lookup error: Host or domain name not found. Name service error for name=83.65.137.98.sbl.spamhaus.org type=A: Host not found, try again  
> 
> DNS issue?..
> ...

 

No, that's just one of the RBL's I use. RBL's need to be occasionally updated. I just need to either drop this one or replace it with another active one. I have others in my list that have no issues, so I know it's not a DNS issue.

----------

## Maitreya

I think perl got some updates recently and I thionk amavisd is built on that or uses a lot of it.

So a perl-cleaner ?

----------

## audiodef

It turns out that the $myhostname var needed to be set. I don't know whether the newer version is more strict about it or if the update overwrote my previous config without warning, but setting $myhostname to an FQDN fixed it.

----------

